

Show HN: QuoteRobot Rebuilt In Python/Flask/MongoDB/Backbone - nerdburn
http://quoterobot.com
We completely rebuilt QuoteRobot and relaunched it on November 1st using some fun new tech.
======
manuscreationis
Slightly off topic - would you mind describing how you host and run the
python/flask app?

Do you use uWSGI with apache / nginx in front of it? I dabble in python web
apps and wanted to get some insight into how other people had them hosted

~~~
geekforbrains
Its running via gunicorn (socket) behind nginx (proxy). We also utilize celery
and rabbitmq for workers (emails, pdf generation etc.) - besides that, nothing
too magical. We use fabric+git to allow for quick hot-fixes and new releases.

~~~
manuscreationis
Thanks for the feedback!

